# diesel fuel



## detmer

Has anyone had any trouble with diesel fuel purchased at Murphy Oil outlets at Walmart stores? I have been using their fuel for the past 10 months started having trouble in my '01 Powerstroke. Today I paid a repair bill for $1470.00. My Ford dealer said it was due to bad fuel and suggested I find another source.


----------



## rxpx40

diesel fuel

Wow,
What specifically was the repair? What symptoms were you seeing with your Powerstroke? A $1400 repair bill isn't very difficult to achieve on today's cars, with dealers labor charges being over $100 per hour.
What parts were replaced/
Thanks
Chris


----------



## detmer

diesel fuel

Chris, The repairs included dropping the tank,replacing the tank sensor,fuel pump,replace fuel filter,clean system from tank to nozzels and labor. All done at my local Ford dealer. Thanks for your reply to my post. Gary


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

Hey detmer, I have been using Murphy Oil diesel every chance I get.  Not always available while RV'ing.  So far I have not had any problems with it.  I suspect the Ford dealer just wanted to point the finger in another direction.  See Ford 6.0 Liter posting RVUSA General Forum.


----------



## Shadow

RE: diesel fuel

He has an 01 DL, should be a 7.3 power stroke. Them Dodges start to look pretty good now that I priced a new Ford.


----------



## C Nash

RE: diesel fuel

Shadow, I can't believe you have let DL rope you into a Dodge   :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Shadow

RE: diesel fuel

Don't tell him Chelse, It's not like I would try to tow or haul anything with it. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

Hey guys, a little slack please.  I didn't even mention in my previous reply that I own a Dodge Diesel that can leap mountains in a single touch of the throttle.  It did slip by me that he has one of the Ford better Power Strokes (7.3L).  I concede he may have got a batch of bad diesel.  I have had good luck with Murphy Oil diesel,  so far :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: diesel fuel

Hey DL, you are really slipping to post without mentioning that Dodge  .  All that travling must be affecting you :laugh: I figured by now you would be telling Shadow that he could mow his hay with a Dodge :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

Hey C Nash, all that traveling mellowed me out.  However, I' ve been stuck in Dayton, Oh for the last 6 weeks and I'm getting a little cranky :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: diesel fuel

Hey guys, have you heard that the current diesel fuel is not useable in the upcoming 2007 models.  I have seen a tag on one pump that states that you "cannot use this fuel in 2007 model diesel engines".  My wifes cousin works for a local company that sells gas, diesel, LP and the like.  He told me yesterday that they have put that tag on all of their pumps.
A GM dealer told me the other day that the price of the average 3/4 or 1 ton pickup will go up 3-4 thousand on Jan. 1st. because of the new emission regulations.  This is all of them, not just GM.  The average over the road tractor will go up around 15 thousand.


----------



## C Nash

Re: diesel fuel

Ken I have seen this on the local pumps where I fuel up.  It's my understanding that if the old diesel fuel is used in the newer engines designed for the new fuel it will reall screw up all the emissions on them.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

The important question is what will the new diesel fuel do to the old diesel trucks over time?  I intend to keep my "03" for many more years.  Also will the price of the new fuel go up.  Can't go much higher or I'll go bankrup just filling the tank. :dead: Need to keep this thread current with any new info.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: diesel fuel

I would like to know those answers myself.  DL, you know the price of the newer fuel will go up, they look for any excuse.  I will ask some people I know and get back to you.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

Hey GTS, thanks for confirming my worst fear.  The price of Diesel Fuel will continue to go up.  Maybe when the refineries only concentrate on making one forumla of diesel fuel, the price will eventually go down.  I'm sure the refineries are at maxium capacity making 2 diferent formulas right now.  I guess the new Ultra Low Sulfer Diesel fuel will raise *#@**(hecky  poo) with the fuel pumps/transfer systems in the older diesels.  I use Diesel Klean by Powerservice to add lubricity to my diesel fuel.  I checked with Powerservice to make sure it didn't contain alcohol or acetone which is a no, no for diesel injectors and pumps.  It seems to work and doesn't contain any bad additives.  Hope it continues to work with the new diesel fuel that is coming this fall.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: diesel fuel

Did some searching on the Internet.  Looks like the fuel we buy now cannot be used in 2007 model engines.  The newer, low sulphur, fuel can be used in older engines.  It will have additives that make it safe.  It is apparently being sold right now in parts of the country.  After 2010 the fuel we have now will be gone forever.  It is being done to decrease the dirty exhaust that diesels are famous for. 
However, the costs of the 2007 trucks are going through the roof.   Like I said earlier, by the thousands.  

Sure am glad GM did the 72 hour sale this past weekend.  I went nuts and traded my '03 and '04 2500HD's for two '06 Duramax/Allison trucks.  One, another 2500HD extended cab and the other a 3500 single rear wheel Crew Cab.  LOWERED my payments on both.  One deal by $210.00/month.  Felt like an idiot for trading perfectly good vehicles for another, but I went from paying interest, to 0%.  Could not afford to turn the deals down.  Avoided the new 2007 prices also.  Now I am set for, hopefully, many years.  
The new Duramax has 360 hp and 650 lb. torque.  These suckers will burn rubber right out of the factory.  The new 6 sp. Allison makes the engine run 1500 rpm@ 60mph.  The 3500 which turned 500 miles today is averaging 16 mpg around town.  Have not had it over 70 yet.  When I get a road trip in, I will let you know.  I have had Hypertech in my trucks since 1988, I doubt I will do these trucks.  We'll see.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

GTS, thanks for the update on the new diesel fuel.  Hope your new trucks perform well and last a long time.  Sounds like we all need to get maximum mileage out of the older diesels due to the projected increase in cost of 2007 models.  Wish I could get a new one (2006) for the long haul.  Besides monetary constraints, I'm still not sold on Dodge's 4spd auto transmission.  I quess I'll just have to keep my 2003 3/4 ton.  It keeps on running like a energizer battery.  Keep us posted on anything new.


----------



## Shadow

RE: diesel fuel

Hear Ya DL, Been kicking around getting a new truck for a few months now. Never once took the new Diesel in to account. Think I may be in a new Dodge sooner than later. Don't let the auto trans. worry you, I know a lot of people running them without any problems. My concern with the new diesel is, if I have a 2007 and I go to Mexico or Canada am I suppose to count on them to have the diesel I need? Have not seen a pump with the new diesel yet, and the new trucks come out when?  Like DL said the Low sulphur will have little if any lubrication. And their going to add an additive to make it safe to run in my 2001.
Why make a new diesel? Think I'll go buy a  load of additives for my truck before they jack the price up on them also. :dead:


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

Hey SHADOW, I'm not too worried about the newer beefed up 4 spd auto trans in the Dodge diesel.  It seems like it is doing the job ok.  Not like the older pre 2003 version.  I just think they could do better.  A 5/6 spd would be nice in the modern day and age.  It looks like by the time they offer a good 5/6 spd auto, I will be priced out of getting one due to the projected increase in the price of the 2007 + diesel engines.  Oh well, as I said my 2003 just keeps running.  If Wal-Mart restocks its shelves with Diesel Kleen additive I'll be happy.  They recalled it recently due to not complying with a statement on the bottle that it complied with the new 2007 EPA diesel emissions controls.  According to the Diesel Kleen manufacturer (PowerService) they are in the process of adding the required statement to the Diesel Kleen containers and are in full compliance with the EPA rules.  They project a July 10th date to begin to show up on  the shelves at Wal-Mart.   Hope it doesn't have a price increase when it shows up  :dead:


----------



## rlmurraysr59

Re: diesel fuel

Some very interesting post.  I didn't hear any mention of bio-diesel.  I have read reports that some of the increase in cost of diesel is due to the future competition from companies making bio-diesel and e-85 gasoline.  What is surprising is that we have known for years that something was going to have to be done to wean us off fossil fuels.  No one is saying it but after all these years and the increased use of fuel by every industrialized country in the world I would imagine that some of the oil wells are beginning to sound like a milkshake being sucked through a straw by someone who wants to get the last drop.  It can't last forever and, unlike us, the people who own the wells, refineries, and pumps are not going to go bankrupt if there is anything they can do about it.  Like raising prices now.


----------



## rlmurraysr59

Re: diesel fuel

Oh, I forgot something.  Have you ever seen the inside workings of a fuel pump at a station?  They have filters in them to pull out sediment that is very small.  Looks like a big oil filter that screws onto the pump.  If they get clogged the pump shuts off until the filter is changed.  Also they are required by law, don't know if it is state or federal, to test the tanks for moisture and sediment.  Most states have a seal that is put on the pump once a year verifying that the pump has passed certification.  And the new inground tanks are fiberglass.  In other words, I agree the Ford dealer was just pointing a finger.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: diesel fuel

Hecky darn, lets open off shore drilling before Cuba, Mexico, Russia etc beat us to OUR off shore oil.  Oh and while we are at it, lets open up Anwar.  Gee, what a novel idea.  Maybe we should allow the Big Oil companies to build more refineries while we are at it. Beats blocking every approach we (USA) take to secure more oil.  China and India aren't going to sit on their duffs while the rest of the World rolls by.  I know, we are guilty of exploiting all of the World resouces so we have to punish ourselves.  Why not explore/drill for more oil and develope bio-diesel and ethonol and other new sources of energy at the same time?  Could guilt be stopping us?  Ask China/India/Iran/Russia/etc how guilty they feel as they bury us.  Just give me my diesel fuel.  I don't feel guilty. :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: diesel fuel

Willie Nelson uses Bio Diesel all the time.  He and a truck stop owner somewhere in Texas have gotted together to produce Bio Diesel.  It's coming every where one day.


----------



## Shadow

Re: diesel fuel

There is a Bio Diesel plant coming up right down the road in El Campo Tx. Not sure if Willie is affiliated with this one or not. I wonder if you can even run it in the new motors? Something else to ponder I guess. 
    Ron, pumps and filters fail time to time even with all the safeguards. And believe it or not, even with all these safeguards somebody will get water in their gas or diesel. But that's only if you drive a Chevy or Dodge. With Fords it's always a mechanical failure with a little dealer conspiracy thrown in.


----------



## hertig

Re: diesel fuel

I stopped at a Flying J which offered bio-diesel.  Same price as 'real' diesel.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: diesel fuel

Just as long as the bio-diesel smells good and my Dodge CTD still passes all the Fords and Chevs I'll use it.  Seriously have all the diesel pickup manufactures signed off on bio-diesel as far as warranties go? :laugh:


----------



## wgrommet

Re: diesel fuel



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 7/9/2006  8:29 PM
> 
> Willie Nelson uses Bio Diesel all the time.  He and a truck stop owner somewhere in Texas have gotted together to produce Bio Diesel.  It's coming every where one day.


Thought I'd jump in the thread here for a little trivia.

BIO-DIESEL was first developed by George Washington Carver in calloboration with Henry Ford.

REALLY SUPRISED ME when I found that out.

Now how many folks knew that bio diesel had been around that long?


----------



## hertig

Re: diesel fuel

Keep in mind that there are several 'grades' of bio-diesel.  There is 'Greesel' which is just vegitable oil.  This seems to require changes to the vehicle, and is not likely to be supported by warrantees.  True bio-diesel is processed vegitable oil, and allegedly does not require any changes to the vehicle.  Generally, they mix bio and 'real' deisel in various amounts.  I think there is B10 (10 % bio), B30 (30% bio), B80 (80% bio) and B100 (100% bio).  I seem to recall seeing one warranty which supported up to B30.


----------



## Shadow

Re: diesel fuel

Looked at a few new trucks this weekend and not one salesman knew anything about the new diesel. Didn't even know they were even changing diesels. Think I'd be hyping the heck out of it to empty my lot of the 2006 models. Oh, and Ford had some 2007 trucks out all ready and they still had the 6.0 in them. Guess their getting a late start on the new motor. Think I'll do like DL and hang on to my 2001 for awhile. :approve:


----------



## Ternkiem

RE: diesel fuel

Hello all...New member here!

  DL...I just wanted to jump in here for a moment and let you know that I also drive an '03 Dodge and I've been adding 1oz. of 2-stroke to every tankfull since the truck was 2 months old (the 1st change to lower sulfur fuel).  Man it works great...I've towed all types and sizes of 5'ers and TT's with this when I was delivering them.  I have never had a failure of any part either.  I'm still on my original fuel pump (which back then would usually go after about 75k or so.  Of course I change the oil evry 2500 miles too.  But after talking to Cummins about my 2-stroke trick and oil changing habits, they told me I could expect somewhere's around 800k before I should need a rebuild.  The lubricity I get from the oil is keeping the top end lubed far better than anything else out there.
  Now as for my wifey's '04 LLY Duramax....well GM informs me that this treatment wouldn't do me any good as the motor is designed for the low-sulfur fuels.   I think I'm going to try it anyway though.  If for no other reason than to try for better mileage.  After the great mileage I get in my Dodge (14 while towing), I just can't get used to the 16 (Empty) with her dually crew-cab.

Anyway, just my $.02 (inflation adjusted to $.0002).

Terry


----------



## raskal

RE: diesel fuel

I'm new here and don't even have the 5th wheel yet but have purchased a 2007 GM 3500 4x4 crew dually while there was 0% finance and drove the beast empty from Virginia to SD after the break in.  

Diesel prices seemed cheaper as I went West but MPG dropped as well.  (One reason ... wife needs reminding every now and then to keep speed & RPMs down on those flats).

Surprised that onboard calculator indicated 18+ MPG through the mountains of VA and WVA into KY ... hmmm.  Overall for the trip was only 16 however.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: diesel fuel

Hey ternkiem, welcome to the forum.  Thanks for the info.  Do you think the 1 oz of 2 stroke works better than the Diesel Kleen sold at Wal-Mart a truck stops?  The Diesel Kleen is also suppose to boost the cetane by 6 points as well .  Would both be too much to use at same time?

raskal, try to keep wife at about 65 mph and you will probably get a little better milage. :laugh:


----------



## Ternkiem

Re: diesel fuel

DL...I have tried the Diesel Kleen too.  It does have cleaners and a Cetane booster to it so it is possible it may have some advantages over the 2-Stroke.  In fact...I used the D.K. when I USED to put heating oil in it....a looong time ago.  The heating oil needed it but with today's road diesel I don't believe it is necessary.  I use the 2-stroke mainly to get some of the lubricity back for the top end of the motor, man I hate these low-sulfur fuels!


----------

